# Keep the brew away from the pumpkins



## Rich Koster (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't celebrate halloween, but this was too funny to ditch.

Keep the brew away from the pumpkins!!!!!

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f177/robertasa/BarfingPumpkins.jpg


----------



## Michael (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't see it Rich.


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 21, 2009)

I give up. I uploaded it, saw it in the preview, but it doesn't show up in the post. I guess I just don't know how to do this stuff.


----------



## Curt (Nov 21, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> I give up. I uploaded it, saw it in the preview, but it doesn't show up in the post. I guess I just don't know how to do this stuff.



Believe me, I know how you feel. I had to ask for help to upload a pic the other day.


----------



## Mushroom (Nov 21, 2009)

Rich, right click the image at the site you found it, then select 'Properties". Select and copy the entire URL Address, then come back to PB posting and select the 'Insert Image' icon and paste the URL in the box. That should upload your image.


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 23, 2009)

Brad said:


> Rich, right click the image at the site you found it, then select 'Properties". Select and copy the entire URL Address, then come back to PB posting and select the 'Insert Image' icon and paste the URL in the box. That should upload your image.



It is from an e-mail.

However, I did a search and found a url...click it and chuckle


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 23, 2009)

lol thanks for the laugh.


----------

